# short stay in melbs



## specialk (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm looking to move from florida to melbourne and work there for a couple months in January. I know only a couple people who live there, and if I do make the move, I'd be doing it by myself. Any thoughts on that? Would it be a bad idea?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Obviously you need a visa to be legally employed in the normal sense though people working for themselves freelancing or remotely on paid leave via the internet is not being employed but other than that if you want to visit Melbourne, January can be a bit quiet with a lot of people on annual leave and February can be awfully hot, possibility of 40+C and then weather can be so quickly changeable down south, you can get a 20C degree drop within an hour with a southerly change and usually some stormy conditions to go with it.
I was flying out of Melbourne one year in February for Europe and it was only 14C tops and 10C by about 10PM so that was good re acclimatisation for Europe.
But one way or another not a bad time of the year and with twilight and daylight saving, great for evenings.


----------

